# 10-speed bar end shifters w/ friction mode for RD



## praivo (Nov 16, 2014)

Are there any 10-speed bar end shifters that have an index/friction switch for the right/RD lever, like the 9-speed ones had? I know Microshift makes the BS-T10 but haven't found them for sale anywhere, and Shimanos seem to be index-only now.


----------



## Harryonaspot (Oct 5, 2004)

Go direct to Microsoft.


----------



## praivo (Nov 16, 2014)

I've already sent them an e-mail, hopefully they'll sell me a single pair of T10s. But I'm still searching for alternatives should they refuse.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Do they have to be bar end shifters? I've got some Gevenalle GX levers on my Vaya, and they use Microshift shifters with a friction mode for the RD. Just did a ride with them today. They are Dyna-sys compatible with 10spd and 11spd flavors. I'm using the 10spd ones with an SLX clutch RD.


----------



## praivo (Nov 16, 2014)

But I need to use them with a 9s RD and a front MTB triple, and the GX are way too expensive for me.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

praivo said:


> But I need to use them with a 9s RD and a front MTB triple, and the GX are way too expensive for me.


I see. I have some 10s Retroshift (same as Gevenalle, just a little older) CX1V levers but they're 1x specific. And the rear, IIRC, does not have a friction mode. Those sounds like they won't quite work, either. Gotta say, I do LOVE the Gevenalle shifters, though. They're worth it.


----------



## praivo (Nov 16, 2014)

So Microshift hasn't responded yet, any other ideas?


----------



## kbabin (May 25, 2006)

Is this what you are looking for?

Microshift 10-SPEED Bar End Shifters > Components > Drivetrain > Mountain Shifters | Jenson USA

Or this?

Microshift Flat Bar Shifters > Components > Drivetrain > Mountain Shifters | Jenson USA


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

AFAIK, a 9-speed shifter will work with a 9-speed derailleur on a 10-speed cassette if you're using friction mode. I have been using a 9-speed shifter and derailleur for years, and my cassette has switched from 10sp to 9sp depending on what I had laying around. You just set your limiter screws and it's all gravy from there, the friction mode doesn't care how many gears are in between. 

Even 11-speed would work too, but you'd have a nightmare trying to stay in one gear I expect.

The only time you run into trouble is when you start going down to 6-7-8 speed. 9 and 10 are close enough that it's okay.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

mdilthey said:


> AFAIK, a 9-speed shifter will work with a 9-speed derailleur on a 10-speed cassette if you're using friction mode. I have been using a 9-speed shifter and derailleur for years, and my cassette has switched from 10sp to 9sp depending on what I had laying around. You just set your limiter screws and it's all gravy from there, the friction mode doesn't care how many gears are in between.
> 
> Even 11-speed would work too, but you'd have a nightmare trying to stay in one gear I expect.
> 
> The only time you run into trouble is when you start going down to 6-7-8 speed. 9 and 10 are close enough that it's okay.


I guess we need to know if the OP wants to only use friction mode, or if he just wants the friction mode as a backup for when things go wrong. If he wants to use friction only, your suggestions are spot on. If it's for backup, he needs 10 speed shifters. Those links that kbabin posted look like just what he needs.


----------



## tex22 (Dec 15, 2012)

praivo said:


> Are there any 10-speed bar end shifters that have an index/friction switch for the right/RD lever, like the 9-speed ones had? I know Microshift makes the BS-T10 but haven't found them for sale anywhere, and Shimanos seem to be index-only now.


Look on Rivendell's site and possibly VeloOrange....


----------



## praivo (Nov 16, 2014)

I need both modes, indexed AND friction. 

kbabin: I'm not sure those really are the T10s. And even if they are, they'd cost me almost $160 (expensive international shipping) which is about twice as much as I'd like to spend.

I just found some T10s on eBay, now I need to save up some money (I bought some other cycling stuff today).


----------



## kbabin (May 25, 2006)

Are these BS-T10's? Didn't know about the international shipping. This site ships to Canada, UK and Australia if that helps.

Microshift 10-Speed MTN Thumb Shifters


----------

